# Franchi 20g autoloader



## 7fovega (Feb 22, 2013)

Have this shotgun beleive it to be model 48, but not 100 percent sure. Problem is it wont eject properly after 1 shot. Is a superlight little gun perfect for rabbit, and small game as well as young shooters. Any expereinces with this gun, any advice, all advice is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## rcf1968 (Feb 22, 2013)

If its a 48 then it is probably dry around the. Put some grease around it then try it.


----------



## rcf1968 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry bout that left the word spring out. Just take the forend off and check spring!


----------



## doublebarrel (Feb 22, 2013)

Old Browning and Remington recoiling barrel guns require the spring and magazine tube to be lightly oiled.Franchi says no oil or grease.Clean the tube,bushing and spring under forend with solvent and dry the pieces and see how she works. BB


----------



## state159 (Feb 22, 2013)

I had one for several seasons and like you, I got tired of it hanging up. Finally traded it. I also had a Franchi 12 ga. and it was even worse about hanging up. Traded it too. I'm not a Franchi fan and never will own another one.


----------



## rcf1968 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dont really know what manual says but speakin from experience have one for30 years and when the spring gets dry in will not eject.


----------



## no7fish (May 29, 2013)

I don't have a lot of lube in mine but I can tell you that you have to "shoot it strong" as they say.  If you don't stand behind it solidly it won't cycle properly.


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 29, 2013)

I've had a franchi 48al for about 37 years.  It's a fine shotgun.  Mine will cycle any and every shell you feed thru it, as fast as you can pull the trigger.  It's a flawless shotgun!  I only do routine maintenance and cleaning.  I only use rem oil on it, and no greese.  Years ago, when I was a kid, all I used on it was WD-40.  I know I've heard bad things about it, but never hurt mine. 

Remove the forearm, paying close attention to how the spring, friction ring, governor ring, and friction spring are positioned.  I'd use a solvent to clean all of the parts including the magizine tube. Then oil them with rem oil and put it all back together correctly and try it again. In fact, it possible that one of the rings or springs may be installed wrong or missing all together.   I would say it's something simple or just needing a good cleaning causing the problem.  I would remove the triggger assembly and clean it as well while your at it. 

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufac...Shotguns-40850/48ALLateModel20Gauge-40447.htm

If all else fails, sell it to me.  Naw, hope you get it right!!


----------



## strutlife (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a franci I 12 was doing same thing. Disassemble n clean good. Lightly oil. When reassembling weapon, follow assembly instructions per owner manual. Forearm and barrel together, then slide onto mag tube. Then tighten. That should do trick. Mine shoots like new.


----------



## strutlife (Oct 2, 2013)

U get it fixed


----------



## dslc6487 (Nov 29, 2013)

I inherited a 20 ga. Franchi from my grandfather.  I don't think it had ever been shot.  First time I shot it, it kicked me like a mule.  Cleaned it up real good, clean it annually, and it is now a safe queen.  Due to sentimental value, I will always keep it, but I have no plans to shoot it anymore.  Kicked me much worse than my first shotgun, which was a single shot, break barrel 12 ga.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have an older AL-48. It kicks like a mule... but I love it.


----------

